# Can anyone run a VIN number for me?



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

I hate to ask this cause it makes me feel like a leach, but, can anyone do a search on carfax or whatever for a VIN number? Also, the dealers website doesn't say wether the car is a 5-speed or auto can the VIN tell you that too? Thanks guys!
VIN - 1N4AB41D7VC788567


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Uhm, no one will do it.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Alright, just thought I'd ask, I know some people have done it before that have unlimited memberships to carfax and stuff.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

dschrier said:


> *Alright, just thought I'd ask, I know some people have done it before that have unlimited memberships to carfax and stuff. *


i dont think anyone has one of those accounts here on nissanforums.com..i think some ppl on maxima.org had some tho, might wanna try that


----------



## De La Rocha (Apr 4, 2003)

Like 20 of us should chip in and pay 1/20th (I think it's $20/month?) and get a nissanforums.com carfax account. I'd be willing to manage it, I have nothing better to do. 

Anyone up for it?

-Matt


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

My friend actually got a month suscription and I remember seeing this so i had him run the report..

It doesnt say anything about the tranny which is weird.. It just gives basic info like engine size, FWD, and other things..

There are no reported accidents are anything like that and they estimate only 1 owner.. Car has 59,505 according to the report..

Any other questions ask and I'll see what I can do..


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

hmmm..i was thinking of posting a thread like this about my project car. Psch what has crawled under your skin lately man?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> * Psch what has crawled under your skin lately man? *


probably aint nothing but a g thing with him.


----------



## cs1 (Jul 6, 2003)

The car is a 1997 Sentra 4dr with a GA16 engine and automatic seat belts with DR and Pass airbags. I can't tell from the VIN whether it has an automatic or manual.


----------

